# Need help leveling my tank.



## drenchedgremlin (Jan 6, 2010)

I got my 125 gallon tank and stand for a christmas present. Set it up in my room. It is on the carpet but i layed down a linolium mat before i put the tank down. The tank has been filled and is running and also has 100 lbs of sand in it! I have just noticed yesterday morning that the water level is 1/2" higher on one side than the other side. I don't know what to do and really do need some help. :-? 
Thanks,
Darmel


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

1/2" is allot over 6' length I'm surprised you didn't see that when you put it in place. Are you sure it's 1/2"? A full 125 weighs about 1500lbs (including stand and all) the only way to level it is to empty it then shim it and the shims have to be the length of the stand and tapered.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Wall to wall carpeting has wood strips nailed around the perimeter and other strategic spots with barbs on top to stretch and hold the carpet in place. The thickness of the wood and the barbs is about half an inch, so you may have set one corner of the stand on one of these strips and as the carpet and padding compressed from the weight, the strip of course did not.

Since you mentioned "half an inch" I thought right away of the carpet nailer strip, but other things could do it too. Check the floor for sagging and check to be sure the stand is not twisting or deforming under weight.

Moving the stand out more from the back wall could take it off the nailers if that is the problem or you could counter the nailer with shims. If it is a nailer, the barbs will gradually bend over under weight, so the tank may gradually end up unlevel the other direction by less than a quarter inch if you shim.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Time for a bit of science and using mechanics. First is if your stand is well built. If it has a good frame of 2X, this is a time to take advantage of that "overbuilt" condition. A small pry bar called a handy bar can save you a ton of trouble here. Most of the time you can drive the handy-bar under enough to pry the stand up just a bit (1/8-1/4 inch). If you don't have a handy bar, it might be a good time to get one. While you are there get couple packs of shims. Once you have one corner lifted, put a shim under at that point and work your way on around until it is level to suit you. Once level, go back and put shims every foot or so so that the bottom of the stand is fully supported all the way around. Draining water down while you do this will make it somewhat easier but you can avoid the total draining thing. Use the mind first, muscle second. :thumb:


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

PfunMo said:


> Time for a bit of science and using mechanics. First is if your stand is well built. If it has a good frame of 2X, this is a time to take advantage of that "overbuilt" condition. A small pry bar called a handy bar can save you a ton of trouble here. Most of the time you can drive the handy-bar under enough to pry the stand up just a bit (1/8-1/4 inch). If you don't have a handy bar, it might be a good time to get one. While you are there get couple packs of shims. Once you have one corner lifted, put a shim under at that point and work your way on around until it is level to suit you. Once level, go back and put shims every foot or so so that the bottom of the stand is fully supported all the way around. Draining water down while you do this will make it somewhat easier but you can avoid the total draining thing. Use the mind first, muscle second. :thumb:


If this was my tank I would not do this. 1/2" or 6' is a lot, and I think it would be too easy to cuase the tank to rack, or twist, leading to possible seam failure or even glass cracking. I wouldn't even shim the stand with an empty tank sitting on it, but that's just me.

Is it the tank sitting completely flat on the stand? Meaning no gaps at all between the tank itself and the stand?


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I would empty the tank and level it, makeing shure it's not your floor, stand or something giveing under the weight.

Im thinking like others "How did u not notice half a inch", so naturaly the next thourt is that it could be the floor or stand thats failing.

Other have also mentioned that there is a higher risk, that the tank glass could fail due to the weight difference. I don't think this is your biggest worry atm, on that scale Ã‚Â½ a inch is not that much extra weight on the side if it's a long tank. But if the stand or floor is sinking it's only a matter of time and it will end with a disaster!

A good idea is always to check you tank with a bubble level befor you fill the tank with anything, that way you know if it end up out of level that your floor or stand is not suited for the weight as it is.

125g is alot of water on the floor, not to mention the time it will take to dry your carpet ect. ect.

I have flooded 2 appartments under me once, due to stupid human error. It can be shorted up to me and a buddy was lazy, thinking "thats gonna be all right" and ended up with 1000x the work + paying for carpets, wall painting and what else could'nt handle water down stairs. Lucky I had good relations with both familys liveing under me, so there where no hard feelings (s**t happens) but it was costly as my ensurance only coverd my apartment. :roll:

Congrats with your new tank and I hope you get the problem fixed ASAP


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

If the tand stand isn't twisted, then the 1/2" over six ft slope shouldn't hurt the tank at all and I wouldn't bother shimming it myself. If the tank stand is twisted, then I would definitely level it because this is a huge problem.

Do you maybe have the tank parallel to the floor joists and the weight is causing the joists to deflect (bad location structurally)? Or was the floor not level before you set up the tank? (Or is it resting on a nailer as McDaphnia suggested?)

Kevin


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting problem but shouldn't be to crazy to fix. My first question is what type of stand? From the other posts everyone seems to assume the stand is wooden. If it is metal then the solution is easy. Use a car jack. If there aren't any fish in it I would drain 75% of the tank then pry or jack it up depending on what type of stand. If the stand is metal and you use a car jack you want to put a 2X4 between the bottom bar of the stand and the jack so that the point load doesn't bend the stand.

Other questions that arise is what type of floor is the tank on? We know it is carpeted in your room. Under the carpet is the floor concrete, are you in a house or apartment and what floor? Then consider if the floor could be failing under the weight and look for signs.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have always had to shim my tanks to make them sit level. Of course I make sure it is level before I add water and I check and recheck as the water level rises. Still my 150 gallon is leaning a bit into the wall. It is only noticeable when the water level falls below the top frame of the tank.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> If this was my tank I would not do this. 1/2" or 6' is a lot, and I think it would be too easy to cuase the tank to rack, or twist, leading to possible seam failure or even glass cracking. I wouldn't even shim the stand with an empty tank sitting on it, but that's just me.
> 
> Is it the tank sitting completely flat on the stand? Meaning no gaps at all between the tank itself and the stand?


I would have to agree with Morph on this., maybe not so far as shimming under an empty tank, but shimming a tank while weight is in it... Story time! I bought one of my 75's at a Medina County Aquarium Society annual show. It had been brand new and set up as a display at the show. When the show was over, it was auctioned off. Inside it was about 6 - 8" of natural gravel, two complete Pythons, heaters, etc. etc. loaded with goodies! The gravel was damp but all the water had been siphoned out. The seams looked great when I got it home, emptied it out and inspected it. About two days later, the bottom seams blew! I tore it back down and put in eurobracing... well this was about fiteen years ago so it was called perimeter bracing then... around the bottom. This goes flat inside if you are unfamiliiar with it. Go to Glasscages.com click rimless aquariums. Click on the sample rimless tanks pic for a closeup. I still have the tank and it hasn't leaked again, so far so good.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Catching a lot of disagreement with my shimming idea. Perhaps it is a matter of quick reading but you are missing some critical parts of my suggestion. First is it a good stand? That is critical. If not forget lifting it if it is a flimsey stand. Second, I made no mention of shimming the tank but proposed putting shims between the stand and floor. Big difference. A good stand is designed to hold the tank stable without bending. I also suggested only lifting 1/8 to 1/4 inch at a time working your way around until it is level. Even a semi-poor stand should be able to stand the strain of a bump of that size. If not, heaven help the guy that places it on a nail head sticking up.  I bet even the best concrete floors have more dips and hollows than that. If the stand can't handle the load--- trash it.


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

If that was my tank...it would be empty of at least the water by the end of the day!  
While the water was being siphoned out I would try to find the root cause.
Different fixes based on cause..floor sagging? nailer strip under stand? carpet or pad differences? 
I'm alittle anal over 1500#'s sitting a little cock-eyed!  
It's easier to sleep at night!

My $.02

Dan


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It's been four days with no response from the poster. Is it possible he is swimming or maybe those California mudslides are not all natural? :lol:


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm hoping he is not living up to his username.


----------

